# dally and tsuka



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

poor tsuka is going through a rough time again... hes got another small feather cyst, he knocked out some flights and broke a blood feather... and hes molting. so he looks pretty rough.


and dally, well shes dally


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awww, poor Tsuka. I hope he's feeling better soon. He's totally loving the scritchies, though!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he a huge suck lol you'd never know he has attitude lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He's a typical boy, right? "Mooom, I don't feel good. Give me attention."


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

It's that time of year again. Clementine is also starting to go through a molt.
Hope Tsuka starts to feel better soon. Will you have to pull the feather again?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its a little cyst, im keeping an eye on it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it in the same spot as his last one? If it's really tiny, you can try lancing it with a sterile needle. That's what my vet recommended. The caution of course is that it can bleed, but you've dealt with so many blood feathers, I'm sure you'd be fine.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw but Tsuka is still a handsome boy, and Dally is being just plain old cute as per usual!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ill show you the cyst.... its just tiny, but hes had enough trauma for today so i let him be lol hes a good boy and always wants scritches after i deal with blood feathers and everything. i put a cayenne pepper paste on it to relieve pain for the day


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its that tiny little nub on his wing, its from one of those flat coverts... not the same as his last one. his last one was a primary and was quite nasty... ill dig up that post too











and the thread for the last one....

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17319&highlight=necrotic+feather


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Could you circle it on the pic? I'm probably just braindead right now, but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its VERY small, so its not a problem. give me a second....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hope this is ok to see....


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

i hope he gets much better


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, I see it now. Honestly, I think I would just go ahead and lance it. Roo's was that size, and it was no big deal at all. We didn't even put any kind of coagulant on it at the vet, just held a cotton ball on it for a while.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok i will lance it tomorrow since it is late and hes had enough for today


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, definitely.  My vet used a sterile syringe needle and just sort of sliced the skin open with it. Then he removed the messed up feather with some tweezers, wiped it off, and just had me hold pressure on it for a few minutes and it was fine. It hasn't recurred yet, either, and we're going on 3 weeks.

ETA: You may want to have corn starch or cayenne paste on hand just in case it bleeds more than Roo's did. But like I said, you deal with so many blood feathers, I'm sure you know the drill.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

we have a huge box of corn starch in the first aid cupboard lol along with cayenne pepper, gloves, syringes, medicine droppers, tweezers, q-tips, saline solution, peroxide, and other first aid materials

tsuka bleeds, but usually not uncontrollably. mango bleeds excessively...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That sounds like my supply closet.  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i will do. he wont be happy but he will ask for scritches after, the silly guy


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Of course, I don't want to mislead you on this -- I have only seen one lanced, and it was in a different location. But personally I'd want to deal with it sooner rather than later. I guess I'm just saying use your judgment in addition to my advice.  I know you will anyway.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

his last one was just pulled out by us. that one was bad. this one is very very small. ive seen his nasty one. im not wanting that to happen again.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's my feeling. And they don't get better on their own.


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Poor thing 
But they both look so happy with you, it's very heartwarming


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww poor Tsuka  i thought he was getting better since its been some time since his last time


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Poor guy , he still looks happy tho so that's a plus hope hes doing better =D


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well lancing went fine and he handled it well and wanted scritches after lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay, Tsuka! Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yikes, you guys dare to do more than I think I would! lol But then again, maybe if I was faced with the situation. Glad to read he is doing better! You know, I was reading this post and it reminded me that I need to get all those supplies together for a first aid kit for the birds. Is there a sticky or some thread already existing that maybe could be reran for all of us new members? It would be awesome information to have for emergencies.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

there was a thread somewhere but i dont think theres a sticky...

some good ones to have in your first aid kit (other members can add input if i missed something)

gauze
qtips
tweezers
gloves (vinyl, to have clean hands)
towel
vet wrap
pedialyte
corn starch
flash light
medicine droppers
syringes
cayenne pepper powder (works great for pain relief... wet affected area and rub powder in to make a paste)
pure aloe vera (great for sores on feet, dry skin, burns, scratches, etc)
gram scale
thick gloves to protect from biting
small scissors
heat lamp or heating pad


thats all i can think of at the moment.... hope this helps


----------

